

Ask HN: Development involve for secure SaaS product? - chany2

My first time building a SaaS product for enterprise. Is there a Box-like database that you can hook up to ensure secure data storage?<p>Currently using PHP - Ajax, whats the most secure way to do a login&#x2F;signup? (session + cookies + ip)
======
projuce
If you are talking about storing things like files etc then you could have a
look at Amazon S3. If you are referring to user records etc, then use a good
MVC framework (with ORM as makerops suggested).

------
anthony_franco
Not sure about PHP (I develop on Ruby), but I'd definitely use an open source
library to do the authentication and authorization. Too many places to be able
to mess up if you do it on your own.

------
makerops
If you are semi-new to this stuff, which it seems like you are, stick to pre-
baked, well tested libraries, and ORMs.

